# 240z Autocross / Street Car build.



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome AmpedSpeed

You have done your research properly! Your parts selection seem good.
But I hope you have a lot of free time, because if build an electric car can take many month to a year, add the building of a powerful motor controller will take much more time. Good challenge!

If no, you can stick with a Soliton 1, 96s to 100s battery pack and Kostov Alpha for 285 lbs-ft of torque and around 280 peak HP. Good power for a 240z...


----------



## epyon (Mar 20, 2008)

We are on the same page but I want a little higher top speed in a year or two . I'm looking into a C-4 or direct drive to the wheels . I hope you make it by race time .


----------

